# 25th Annual JR. ANGLER (take 3) August 10 & 11



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

*25th Annual JR. ANGLER CANCELLED!!*

The 25th Annual PBGFC Jr. Angler Tourney will be held this Friday August 10 (registration & Capts. meeting 6pm) & Saturday Fishing Day weigh ins 5-8pm with a pizza party and awards banquet following closing of scales. $75 entry species include Tuna, Dolphin, wahoo C&R billfish. As well as King Mack, Bonita, and AJ. All events held at WCI Lost Key marina. Fun time for the kids to get competive in a tourney atmosphere. A Jr. Angler for this tourney is defined as a male or female who has not reached their 19th birthday as of Aug. 10. This our third time trying this so hopefully the weather gods will cooperate and let these youngsters get out there and get after it. www.pbgfc.com for more info. hope to see you there!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Is that $75 per angler or boat?


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

75 per angler minimum of 2 anglers per boat.

http://pbgfc.com/tournaments/junior-anglers/junior-angler-tournament-schedule/


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the club tourny this weekend also? If not i'll be mad! Just pulled both raw water pumps and installed new impellers tonight!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Scott unless they changed something i believe it is.

http://pbgfc.com/social-calendar/


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Move it to Sunday gonna be rough and rainy Saturday.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Probably gonna do that Craig. Got a meeting this evening and will decide. We would never try to send kids out in 3-5. I'll post after meeting. This is our third try if we do not get it in this weekend we will unfortunately have to cancel to next year. Damn this weather!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The PBGFC Board of directors voted to cancel the 2012 Jr. angler tourney with no reschedule date for this year. With the uncertainty in the forecast and the possibility of rough conditions and stormy weather this weekend we felt like this was the right move to make. Hope to see you in 2013. www.pbgfc.com


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Smart call, especially on a Jr. Angler event, never a bad call to live and fight another day!

Robert


----------

